# A Good Looking Decoy...Nabs One



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Got your attention, didn't I. I spent last week in Myrtle Beach, SC to fulfill my daughters dream of being married on the beach. Took her 35 years to find the right guy. The beach wedding was a lot of fun and I really liked the informal atmosphere. I am very proud of my daughter and I feel that her choice for a husband was a good one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the special day, looks like the weather cooperated also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to your Daughter and her Husband.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your daughters wedding, but does she know you called her a decoy? LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE!!!!!!*

It's a special day when a daughter gets married. Great setting for the ceremony.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Weddings are fun. Weddings on the beach are even more fun!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Best wishes for them both.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats, now I have an article to show my daughter who's worried about becoming a spinster.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Congrats!!! My sister was married on the beach in Maui. It was kind of rough having to leave Arizona to spend a week in Hawaii, haha!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats to your daughter and her new husband and to the proud parents !!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone.

No lemon squares SG. I didn't notice any raccoon tracks on the beach. But, to be honest, I was visually distracted most of the time.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Congradulations. Who's the angry guy with the white mustache?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prolly scared off a bunch of likely suitors through the years. LOL


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never been much for smiling. Years ago I had the nickname "Humper" at the shop. A long story about that nickname. Over time at the shop I became known as "Grumpy Hump" because everyone said I always looked grumpy. Actually I'm a fun loving, friendly guy.

I am sure I did scare off a few suitors over the years. But, I always thought that was part of dads job.


----------

